# Welche Relais zwischen Sps und Steckdose?



## Lenz (15 Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich plane meine zukünftige Haussteuerung.
Es sollen nahezu alle Stromkreise geschaltet werden.

Zur Ansteuerung sollen keine Relaiskarten, sondern Digitalausgangskarten verwendet werden.
Welche Relais verwendet ihr ?
Elektronisch, schmal, bis 16A und bezahlbar wäre super 
Alle Geräte werden im Schaltschrank auf Hutschiene untergebracht

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten,
Philipp


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Januar 2017)

elektronisch?
Du meinst sicher elektromechanisch...


----------



## Lenz (17 Januar 2017)

In erster Linie interessiert mich einfach nur was ihr so einsetzt.

Aber nein, die Idee war elektronisch (SSR).


----------



## weißnix_ (17 Januar 2017)

SSR würde ich nicht allgemein einsetzen. Die Teile sind verhältnismäßig sensibel gegen Überstrom. Ein B-Automat kann im Kurzschlussfall schon zu langsam sein.
Insgesamt kommt es darauf an, *was* Du schalten möchtest. Ausserdem tückisch für "Amateurelektriker": SSR aus heißt nicht, das an einer abgeklemmten Leitung keine Berührungsspannung ansteht.


----------



## paparadox (17 Januar 2017)

Moin, 
für Stromkreise bis 16A nutze ich diese Finder Stromstoßschalter

FINDER Stromstossrelais 20.22.9.024.4000

https://www.conrad.de/de/stromstoss...vac-30-vdc-ac1-4000va-ac15-750-va-503199.html

Gruß
PaParadoX


----------



## KingHelmer (17 Januar 2017)

Jetzt nicht gezielt für Steckdosen, jedoch aber für Anwendungen mit hohen EIn- Ausschaltströmen und induktive Lasten (Beleuchtung).
http://catalog.weidmueller.com/catalog/Start.do?localeId=de&ObjectID=group4520878093715

Gruß


----------



## Lenz (17 Januar 2017)

Nabend,

also noch ein Nachteil, welchen ich bisher nicht bedacht habe:
SSR scheinen (nach kurzer recherche) eine recht hohe Verlustleistung zu haben.

Stromstoßschalter scheinen mir jetzt doch eher praktikabel.
Auch spare ich an der dauerhaften Verlustleistung im Gegensatz zu Relais oder SSR..

Andererseits ist diese kombination preislich (Erspart Do+Stromstoß) auch interessant: MDT AKS-2016.02 Sc
Knx wäre schon vorhanden...


----------



## weißnix_ (18 Januar 2017)

Die Verlustleistung ergibt sich durch den Spannungsabfall über dem Halbleiterschalter. Deshalb benötigen SSR einen Kühlkörper. In Leistungsanwendungen wird deshalb das SSR im EIN-Zustand gerne mittels Relais überbrückt.
Bistabile Relais könnten eine gute Alternative zum Stromstoßschalter sein.


----------



## pjoddi (18 Januar 2017)

Ich habe mich seinerzeit auch für Stromstoßschalter entschieden, in 24VDC Steuerspannung und 2polig (für die Rückmeldung auf die SPS).

Eltako S12-200 24VDC


----------



## shutdown_exe (6 März 2017)

Finder Serie 22.


----------



## edison (6 März 2017)

Lange Zeit habe ich die Finder 4C eingesetzt...
und zwischenzeitlich festgestellt, das die bei kapazitiven Lasten kleben - selbst bei kleinen Lasten (Teichpumpe, Laptopnetzteil, Satelitenreceiver, EVGs,...) 

Da wo ich Probleme habe setze ich ebenfalls die von shutdown_exe empfohlenen Finder 22 ein.
Das klappt, leider geht dann die Möglichkeit der Handbetätigung verloren (Dafür passen da prima Zahnstocher rein ;-))


----------



## V.I.D. (5 April 2017)

Hallo,

also ich habe auch die Finder 20.22.9.024.4000 für meine Steckdosen verwendet. Vorteil sind 2 polig für Rückmeldung.


----------

